# Uber Tax Summary, no 1099s



## Don Wren (Dec 12, 2014)

Hello, I was wondering, if someone does not receive a 1099-MISC nor a 1099-K (didn't meet the amount threshold), only get the Earnings Summary with the Miles, total paid out from pax, expenses etc....

Does this actual form get sent to IRS? I ask because the form states "this is not an official tax document" and it does not include any SS #.

Please advise if you have knowledge of this.

Thanks all!

Sorry, meant UBER TAX SUMMARY.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Best advice I can give you is:
"HIRE A CPA."


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Don Wren said:


> Hello, I was wondering, if someone does not receive a 1099-MISC nor a 1099-K (didn't meet the amount threshold), only get the Earnings Summary with the Miles, total paid out from pax, expenses etc....
> 
> Does this actual form get sent to IRS? I ask because the form states "this is not an official tax document" and it does not include any SS #.
> 
> ...


No, it doesn't get sent to the IRS


----------



## Gulhussain (Oct 7, 2020)

UberTaxPro said:


> No, it doesn't get sent to the IRS


----------



## Don Wren (Dec 12, 2014)

What does this image have to do with UberTaxPro response about what gets sent to the IRS? is there a connection here?



UberTaxPro said:


> No, it doesn't get sent to the IRS


So why do many on this Forum seem to indicate that it does get sent, including the reported Miles?.....Is this because Uber is a payment processing company?

Thanks.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Don Wren said:


> So why do many on this Forum seem to indicate that it does get sent, including the reported Miles?


Rule #1 of the Internet: People on the Internet talk like they know what they're talking about, even when they don't.

Never blindly accept anything that you read on the Internet, especially on a public forum. Anything that you read on the a public forum should be considered a starting point for further investigation, not a final answer........especially when it is a topic that is outside the general area of expertise of the forum's clientele.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Don Wren said:


> So why do many on this Forum seem to indicate that it does get sent, including the reported Miles?


There is a difference between FACTS and OPINIONS. Many on this forum think their opinions ARE facts. When it comes to taxes you can get great, accurate information here but you will also get a tremendous amount of inaccurate, bad information. The problem is there is no way to distinguish which is which. For taxes anyway you can always trust @UberTaxPro as giving accurate information.

By the way, besides Tax info there are many Financial, Legal, and Medical experts on here too! :roflmao:


----------



## Drivingforfun (Oct 1, 2020)

Don Wren said:


> What does this image have to do with UberTaxPro response about what gets sent to the IRS? is there a connection here?
> 
> 
> So why do many on this Forum seem to indicate that it does get sent, including the reported Miles?.....Is this because Uber is a payment processing company?
> ...


On a side note... The milage they report to you is nowhere near accurate... Get an app like TRIPLOG to have a larger write off that is more accurate and helps you achieve a net zero profit at tax time.


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

Don Wren said:


> Hello, I was wondering, if someone does not receive a 1099-MISC nor a 1099-K (didn't meet the amount threshold), only get the Earnings Summary with the Miles, total paid out from pax, expenses etc....
> 
> Does this actual form get sent to IRS? I ask because the form states "this is not an official tax document" and it does not include any SS #.
> 
> ...


 Go on your home computer (not your phone), go to your Uber account. You'll see tax information across the top, click on that. That's how I get mine. It has your 1099K, 1099MISC, and your yearly and monthly earnings. Print all documents out and get your taxes done.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

One of my past jobs involved managing a company that had a restaurant, retail market, and wholesale business. We purchased fish from fisherman all year long. We were not required to issue the fisherman 1099's at the end of the year because of the way the law was written, at least at that time. So the commercial fisherman could report what ever they wanted as income. We as a company never had to report the payments to the IRS on a tax form.

Every 3 years like clock work we would get an IRS audit, one of the things they always requested was a breakdown of how much we paid each fisherman since we were listing it as an expense. Several of the fisherman that did not accurately report their income would get audited. Coincidence? I think not, the IRS knows where to get the unreported information they need.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

My opinion is if you earn less then 12000 per year there is zero reason why you should not have free insurance from your state .


----------

